# Can I use ATF Dextron III in my wood splitter



## sdnomad (Nov 24, 2007)

Would it be ok to use Dextron III ATF fluid in my wood splitter?

I'm in the process of building a wood splitter and would prefer to use Dextron 3 ATF fluid, if I can, because I already have plenty of it. My splitter will have a Haldex Barnes 16GPM pump and a Prince 4x24 ram. It will be used mainly in the winter.


----------



## mga (Nov 24, 2007)

i'm using 18 gallons of it in mine. never a problem. be sure it's non-detergent so as to prevent foaming.


----------



## timbrjackrussel (Nov 24, 2007)

You sure can, been using ATF for 14 years . Use a fine stainless pickup filter on pump suction in bottom of tank. Best to have tank above pump intake so there is no chance of cavitation. Use a large intake hose on pump that won't collapse. I use 1 inch. Put on a return line filter 10 micron and make certain return oil enters tank under oil level so as not to get air mixed in it. Put a magnetic plug on tank to get any supended magnetic junk. Start with a clean tank.I use Automatic Transmission Fluid with a 16GPM 2 stage pump ,10 Horse Honda, inverted 20Lb.propane tank for reservoir, 4.5 inch cylinder 2 inch rod. I left valve on inverted tank to allow draining of water or dirt.Make certain pickup filter has a suction bypass and return filter base has a 15 lb. bypass if it plugs. Change return filter after first few hours then after about 50 hours. Don't use any galvanized fittings , it can flake off.


----------



## Frank Boyer (Nov 24, 2007)

mga said:


> i'm using 18 gallons of it in mine. never a problem. be sure it's non-detergent so as to prevent foaming.



ATF has anti foaming additives.


----------



## hammer0419 (Nov 24, 2007)

I also use ATF in my splitter. There is actually a sticker on the tank that says to use ATF.


----------



## CharlieG (Nov 26, 2007)

My splitter runs on ATF. Works fine. Change out the filter when servicing.


----------



## Corley5 (Nov 26, 2007)

Block Buster sends their machines out with Dexron in them


----------



## Bowtie (Nov 26, 2007)

Im using hydraulic fluid in mine, but most people I know use ATF in every conglomeration of home made splitter there is around here. Im going to switch to ATF at next service time.


----------



## ryno (Nov 27, 2007)

There would be no advantage of using ATF over a standard 10w hydraulic oil. ATF costs a lot more $. A log splitter is about as simple of a hydraulic system as you can get. Almost any kind of oil would work fine in a splitter. Most heavy equipment that has islolated hydralic systems with gear pumps use 10w oil ("AW-10" the AW stands for anti-wear). Farm tractors and other equipment that share trans and hydraulic oil use a little different oil usually called "Transmission-Hyd oil" or "JD Hy-Guard" this is base on a 30w oil (it is bacically a heavy duty version of ATF designed for equipment). This type of oil costs about 50% more $ because of the additional additives required by the transmission. A log splitter does not require or have any need for these additives, so why pay for it? 

It would be like ordering and paying for a bacon cheese burger and then throwing away the bacon and the cheese. 

I have a Bachlors degree in Heavy Equipment, and have been maintaining equipment for years. Literally, thousands of oil changes on all types of equipment.

I use AW-10 in my splitter, with no worries.


----------



## paladin (Nov 27, 2007)

I run atf in mine when I built it I called barnes pump to check if it was ok to run the atf they said would work fine. Atf is a little thinner in the winter than hydro and is easy to find.


----------



## ryno (Nov 27, 2007)

Another thing i forgot to mention. 

There would be no problem mixing any of these oils. All of these kinds of oils mix. ATF, 10W, Trans-Hyd, even engine oils. If you need to add some oil and only had 10W-30 around, it would work fine. 


I have had 10w-30 in the powersteering of my pickup for the last 5 years. The $4 a quart powersteering fluid at the store is just a 10w hyd oil.


----------



## mga (Nov 27, 2007)

ryno said:


> Another thing i forgot to mention.
> 
> There would be no problem mixing any of these oils. All of these kinds of oils mix. ATF, 10W, Trans-Hyd, even engine oils. If you need to add some oil and only had 10W-30 around, it would work fine.
> 
> ...



you're telling me i can mix some engine oil in my log splitter if i need to add oil?

if that be the case, why do they make hydraulic oil?

i'm asking to educate myself...not to doubt you.


----------



## ryno (Nov 27, 2007)

Oil is oil. it is all refined and mixed into the types of oil we need. Hydraulic oil is very simple oil. Engine oil has additives that engines require. ATF has additives that transmissions need. The hydraulic system of a log splitter does not require these additves it just needs oil. 

I was saying if you were low and needed to top off the tank, i wouldn't hesitate to use engine oil, ATF or hydraulic oil. You just don't want to use gear oil that is a whole nother type of oil. It would mix, but you wouldn't want that stinky stuff in there.

Did you know some equipment manufactures recommend 15W-40 diesel engine oil in the engine, trans, axles and hydraulics.


----------



## SWI Don (Nov 30, 2007)

I run ATF in mine because it is recommended for colder weather running by all of the comercially built splitter mfg that I checked out and around here it is cheaper than hydraulic fluid.



Don


----------

